# Borland InterBase JDBC



## Thomas Darimont (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Hier mal ein paar Grundlegende Informationen für all diejenigen die sich mit
Borlands Interbase unter WIndows herumschlagen.

Der JDBC Treiber zu Borlands Interbase heißt: InterClient und hat aktuell die Versionsnr.  4.5. 
Man findet diesen, nachdem man sich die InterBase Datenbank von Borland heruntergeladen und das zip entpackt hat im Verzeichniss Drivers\Windows.
Bzw. findet man dort die Datei namens drivers_install.exe.
Mithilfe dieser kann man sich den aktuellen JDBC Treiber installieren.

(
Man findet bei Borland zwar auch eine ältere Version dieses Treibers 
[ http://info.borland.com/devsupport/interbase/opensource/   --> InterClient]
jedoch ist dieser recht alt (1996)...
)

Danach müsst ihr einfach das interclient.jar in euren Classpath aufnehmen und schon gehts.

Übrigens die Standard Login Daten sind:

User: SYSDBA
Password: masterkey

Ich habe mir zuvor noch in der IBConsole eine Tabelle namens TBLEMPLOYEES angelegt und mit 1-2 Datensätzen gefüllt.

Hier mal ein kleines Beispiel:


```
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.ResultSetMetaData;
import java.sql.SQLException;
import java.sql.Statement;

public class Main {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		try {
			Class.forName("interbase.interclient.Driver").newInstance();

			String dbUrl = "jdbc:interbase://localhost/d:/interbase_data/test.gdb";

			Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection(dbUrl, "SYSDBA",
					"masterkey");

			Statement stmt = con.createStatement();

			ResultSet rs = stmt.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM TBLEMPLOYEES");
			ResultSetMetaData rsmd = rs.getMetaData();

			int clmCnt = rsmd.getColumnCount();

			while (rs.next()) {
				for (int i = 1; i <= clmCnt; i++) {
					System.out.print(rs.getString(i) + " ");
				}
				System.out.println();
			}
			con.close();

		} catch (SQLException e1) {
			e1.printStackTrace();
		} catch (InstantiationException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		} catch (IllegalAccessException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		} catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------

